# Green Betta Poop - Normal? + Concerns



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

My newest betta ( rescue, see here - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=51187 ) is pooping... green dots? That's the best way I can describe it. He's eating Atison's Betta Food and an occasional bloodworm. Should I be concerned? I'm already treating him with AQ salt for Fin Rot and if not a little bit better by Sunday he's getting Maracyn.


Also... Don't be surprised if I'm in here stressed to crap over Shif either tomorrow or in a couple days. He's been acting strange... yet good? He seems... stressed. He started a bubblenest yesterday which I'm thrilled about, but it started falling apart today. He's been flaring at air. Today I added a hornwort into his 2.5 gallon and he LOVES it, swimming in and out, and his bubble next is getting EXTREME, it was awesome watching him clean it earlier.

Although... Today he seems to be trying to bury himself in the corner gravel of his tank...? Like he's glass surfing almost... I don't think he's flashing, no signs of parasites... I'm thinking about just getting the ammonia level back down from 0.5 in the 5 gallon and adding some Dr. Tim's One and Only in the tank, and then adding him in, he might do better in a new environment... if anyone has any suggestions and can give me a step-by-step cycling fish-in guide from their personal experience using Dr. Tim's PLEASE let me know. If you want to see a video of him burying himself please let me know. He seems so stressed but at the same time so playful and happy. *confused* He's been flaring so much, I think I see a pinhole in one of his fins, and I don't want him to blow his fins. Will moving him to the 5-gallon tank be better even though it needs to be cycled? Thanks.

Long read sorry ;-; I need help.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Whatever they feed the bettas at my Wal-Mart makes their poop pink/red ... When I brought Jayde home she was pooping pink for like 2 or 3 days and I was freaking out... maybe it's due to his previous diet?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

He's pretty torn up with fin rot right now from Walmart stupidly putting two male bettas in the same cup. See the link in my signature for details on that crap. He's been in methylene blue for 2 days and I'm in the process of acclimating him to 2 gallons of nothing but AQ salt and Prime. No gravel, nothing.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

He sounds like he definately is acting strange. I really can't seem to think of what it is...

As for the poop, what color are the pellets you are feeding him? Mine have red pellets and green pellets, so my fishes poop red and green poo, mostly red. If you don't feed him anything with green in it, then could he be eating the hornwort?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

These are Atison's pellets, they're brown. I have no gravel in his tank now, and the gravel I did have in there before was white. No poop last night, no poop today, he ate 3 pellets this morning and one now, not looking too bloated, just plump... If he starts to have bloating issues, I'm going to go buy frozen peas, my LPS doesn't have daphnia.


----------

